# A couple questions about M2 Edges...



## Lotsofsloths (Mar 26, 2008)

Can it be combined with regular Pochmann Corners(but orienting them first and using the J Perm to permute, that how I use it)?

You've preformed the "algorithm" M2 an odd number of times, and the that belongs in DF(your buffer) Is in down-front, but the centers are switched, what do you do?

 Thing kind of goes along with the first question..but:
What happens if you have to switch only 2 edges and everything else is solved?(and you used Pochmann Corners afterwards, edges first)


----------



## Pedro (Mar 26, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> [*]Can it be combined with regular Pochmann Corners(but orienting them first and using the J Perm to permute, that how I use it)?


yes, surely...why not? 



> [*]You've preformed the "algorithm" M2 an odd number of times, and the that belongs in DF(your buffer) Is in down-front, but the centers are switched, what do you do?


I use D' L2 D (M2) D' L2 D to swap UL and UB, good if you're using old pochmann corners...but you can swap UF and UB too...gotta find the alg, is somewhere at the forum...



> [*] Thing kind of goes along with the first question..but:
> What happens if you have to switch only 2 edges and everything else is solved?(and you used Pochmann Corners afterwards, edges first)
> [/LIST]


you can't swap just 2 edges...there must be 2 corners or other 2 edges unsolved too...


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Mar 26, 2008)

Pedro said:


> Lotsofsloths said:
> 
> 
> > [*]Can it be combined with regular Pochmann Corners(but orienting them first and using the J Perm to permute, that how I use it)?
> ...



1. Ok, so theres nothing special I have to do?
I just(in my Execution) preform M2 Edges then do Pochmann corners?
What if I have parity(where I have to switch 2 edges, see 3), how will I handle this?

2. So just send that piece to another unsolved piece(break into a new cycle)?

3. So when I'm doing edges,(in which I have parity), I should find an alg that makes the 2 peices that have to be swicthed, UR and UB(the J perm I use affects those 2 edges)?


----------



## Pedro (Mar 26, 2008)

yeah, you can use D R2 D' M2 D R2 D' to swap UR and UB

when you have parity, you'll shoot an odd number of times...so your edges are solved, but centers messed up...just do that 'alg' and you'll have all edges solved, except for UR and UB


----------



## alexc (Mar 26, 2008)

M2 U2 M' U2 M switches UF and UB

U' F2 U M2 U' F2 U is good for old pochmann corners because it switches UL and UB

F2 U' F2 M2 F2 U F2 switches UL and UR, it is what I use.

@lotsofsloths
I think you know you have an odd parity in M2 if there is an odd number of algs you used to solve the edges. If this happens use one of the parity algs above. If you use old pochmann for corners, use U' F2 U M2 U' F2 U. Then, solve the corners, there is no alg you need to use at the end of corners to fix the parity because you have already switched the two side effect edges of pochmann corners with the parity alg. (UL and UB)


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Mar 26, 2008)

So....
For example do this scramble with your BLD solving color scheme:
L' F U D2 R L2 F2 U' L2 D2 L F' B' U D R2 U2 L' R2 B2 L2 D' F2 D' B2

Shoot the first peice
Shoot 2nd piece
shoot 3rd piece
shoot 4th piece
shoot 5th piece
shoot 6th piece
shoot 7th piece
M2 becuase the DF is solved
So now, as you can see
the DF and DR pieces are misoriented and the LB and the LD are need to be switched, so first lets take care of orientation.
[umimportant]Since in a BLD solve, you don't know which ones are misoriented, (or maybe you do..) what do you do?
Do you already know? can you just preform setup moves, use rubik's manuver(or whatever alg u want to orient 2 pieces without disturbing evrything else) or should you just shoot to DR then shoot to RD?[/unimportant]
_They both acomplish the same thing so it doens't matter._
So after you've oriented those 2 pieces, you still have to deal with the LB and the LD, *now could you please walk me through this part?*


----------



## Pedro (Mar 27, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> So....
> For example do this scramble with your BLD solving color scheme:
> L' F U D2 R L2 F2 U' L2 D2 L F' B' U D R2 U2 L' R2 B2 L2 D' F2 D' B2
> 
> ...



I'd go like this:
U' L2 U M2 U' L2 U
U' L U M2 U' L' U
U' L2 U M2 U' L2 U

then you use whatever "alg" you prefer...like D' L2 D M2 D' L2 D
then you have UL and UB swapped

then you just do corners, and fix the parity at the end


----------



## Marcell (Mar 27, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> So....
> the DF and DR pieces are misoriented and the LB and the LD are need to be switched, so first lets take care of orientation.
> [umimportant]Since in a BLD solve, you don't know which ones are misoriented, (or maybe you do..) what do you do?
> Do you already know? can you just preform setup moves, use rubik's manuver(or whatever alg u want to orient 2 pieces without disturbing evrything else) or should you just shoot to DR then shoot to RD?[/unimportant]



You already know which two edges will be misoriented. While memorising the cube you'll see that RD is already positioned but misoriented, so you know that after solving all the other edges RD and FD will be misoriented. You will have to correct their orientation - I'd do that at the very end of the solve, but do it as you like it.
So in this case I'd shoot to BL, DL, BL, do M2 U2 M' U2 M so I have UF and UB swapped, solve the corners, apply a permutation alg at the end to deal with the parity and finally orient RD and FD.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 27, 2008)

R U L' U' R U M2 U' L U2 L' U' L U' M2 U' r2 ?


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Mar 27, 2008)

Pedro said:


> Lotsofsloths said:
> 
> 
> > So....
> ...



I actually need the alg that switches UR and UB, not UL


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Mar 27, 2008)

i dont like M2 for alot of reasons. I seem to end in alot of weird cases often, things I dont know how to fix using the method.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Mar 27, 2008)

Well stay tuned to this thread, you might learn a couple things that will influence you do relearn it!

BTW: Thanks god for this method!
The setup moves are...utterly amazing!
Your truly awesome Stefan!


----------



## Marcell (Mar 27, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> I actually need the alg that switches UR and UB, not UL


Then simply mirror it: D R2 D' M2 D R2 D'




ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> i dont like M2 for alot of reasons. I seem to end in alot of weird cases often, things I dont know how to fix using the method.


I think that's just because you haven't mastered this method - once you're really into it, M2 is great.


----------



## alexc (Mar 27, 2008)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> i dont like M2 for alot of reasons. I seem to end in alot of weird cases often, things I dont know how to fix using the method.



What weird cases???? The only "weird" case is the parity, and that is pretty simple to recognize.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Mar 27, 2008)

Can you explain what the parity is?
And will I need to use it if I'm using Pochmann Corners?


----------



## tim (Mar 27, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> Can you explain what the parity is?
> And will I need to use it if I'm using Pochmann Corners?



Have you ever played around with your cube and M2? If you did, the answer would be quite obvious.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Mar 27, 2008)

Yea, I do it without BLD all the time, but I can never get a successful solve BLD'd!

I think its because when I shoot into the M layer, it might be an odd time, therefore I might be shooting to the wrong place, how should I fix this?


----------



## alexc (Mar 28, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> Yea, I do it without BLD all the time, but I can never get a successful solve BLD'd!
> 
> I think its because when I shoot into the M layer, it might be an odd time, therefore I might be shooting to the wrong place, how should I fix this?



If it's an M slice edge and it is the second target in the pair, then shoot to the opposite. FU=BD UF=DB and vice versa. That also has nothing to do with fixing the parity. A parity in M2 is when you have finished solving the edges and you have an odd number of algs to solve the edges. So say I solve the edges and it took 11 algs. Every edge is solved except UF and DB which are switched along with the M slice centers. You fix this while swapping two other edges. If you use U' F2 U M2 U' F2 U it fixes UF and DB and the m slice centers AND UL and UB. So, then solve the corners. Since there are 2 edges switched, (a parity) you will find that you have a corner parity too. So, in old pochmann corners, you will have the cycle (UL UB)(UBL X) as the parity. X stands for the last corner you have in your cycle. You understand now?


----------



## Stefan (Mar 28, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> BTW: Thanks god for this method!
> The setup moves are...utterly amazing!
> Your truly awesome Stefan!


Does that mean I'm god?


----------



## joey (Mar 28, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> Lotsofsloths said:
> 
> 
> > BTW: Thanks god for this method!
> ...



You didn't know you were already?


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Mar 28, 2008)

joey said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > Lotsofsloths said:
> ...



Seriously?
You didn't know?


> I think its because when I shoot into the M layer, it might be an odd time, therefore I might be shooting to the wrong place, how should I fix this?
> If it's an M slice edge and it is the second target in the pair, then shoot to the opposite. FU=BD UF=DB and vice versa. That also has nothing to do with fixing the parity. A parity in M2 is when you have finished solving the edges and you have an odd number of algs to solve the edges. So say I solve the edges and it took 11 algs. Every edge is solved except UF and DB which are switched along with the M slice centers. You fix this while swapping two other edges. If you use U' F2 U M2 U' F2 U it fixes UF and DB and the m slice centers AND UL and UB. So, then solve the corners. Since there are 2 edges switched, (a parity) you will find that you have a corner parity too. So, in old pochmann corners, you will have the cycle (UL UB)(UBL X) as the parity. X stands for the last corner you have in your cycle. You understand now?



This was an amazing Explanation of it!
Thanks A LOT!
I really appreciate this!


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Mar 28, 2008)

Sorry for the double post but...
First M2 /w Pochmann Corners Success!!!!

6:11.16 with parity and a TON of pauses!
I bet I could get sub 5 easily!


----------



## happa95 (Jan 1, 2009)

alexc said:


> Lotsofsloths said:
> 
> 
> > Yea, I do it without BLD all the time, but I can never get a successful solve BLD'd!
> ...




I understand everything up to the part about the cycle for corner parity. Can anyone elaborate on this part a bit more?


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jan 1, 2009)

Little bit of an UBER bump, but thats fine, a question is a question.
What corner method do you use?


----------



## happa95 (Jan 1, 2009)

lol yes that was an UBER bump and I use pochmann corners with LBU as my buffer position. lotsofsloths, i used to have your AIM but I think I deleted it sometime. IM me at tokyodude118. =)


----------



## PianoMan (Jan 2, 2009)

Okay, there's 2 situations I'm having trouble with:

M, F2, M2, F2, M

E2, M, E2, M
 
Please give the solution to and explain both.


----------



## pcharles93 (Jan 2, 2009)

M2 U2 M2 U2

M2 U2 M2 U2 x M2 U2 M2 U2


----------



## PianoMan (Jan 2, 2009)

K, how about...

L2, U', L', U, L', y, (T perm), y'

And all of the edges I moved are also flipped =P. You don't have to do the corners, just the edges.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jan 2, 2009)

it can definitely be done but there really isnt a need as the M2 method orients and permutes the edges in one step. The PLL's such as the J-Perm will help you with the corners but there really isn't a need to orient the edges if you are using M2


----------



## PianoMan (Jan 2, 2009)

That wasn't my question... It was just a statement. That algorithm was the one that I got quickly that permuted correctly. I merely stated that the edges that I had moved are also flipped in my problem.


----------

